# Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown 'Sweet Afton m. Splash'



## SouthPark (Nov 23, 2021)

This nice one began to open up a bit this morning. The last pic was taken in the evening. Getting relatively low light levels on sun-down. But at least got 1 pic of the flower for today.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 23, 2021)

interesting mutation.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 23, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> interesting mutation.




Totally agree OzP. Will upload a nice image of one of the past flowering - had some nice lighting and angle.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 23, 2021)

Captured these pics this morning - as the second one is opening up more. Also - just noticed - underneath the right-hand-side leaf in the first pic of this set ------ under the radar! Imidacloprid spray time. Looks like they haven't have had the chance to do anything yet heheh.


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 23, 2021)

Nice pics! They are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks for your post and really nice words Angie! And thanks very much for joining us. Most welcome!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2021)

get those beasts!


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 25, 2021)

One more nice set of pics captured this morning.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 26, 2021)

Some nice sunlight illumination for these pics here.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 26, 2021)

Overcast day today - some nice colours still seen ----- with special feature ---- an ant photo-bombing my pic heheheh. Nice to have the locals involved.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 27, 2021)

The colour pattens at the tips of the petals give an out-of-focus impression, even though that region is really not out-of-focus.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 28, 2021)

Spider-silk and cat hair - courtesy of my cat (for the cat hair) --- mid-right-hand portion of pic - on the leaf somewhere heheheh
Quite bright and sunny conditions at the time of the shot too - revealing those nice extra 'features' - spider silk plus cat hair.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 28, 2021)

Some nice colours here too. Note the 'white dots' when you zoom into the tepal tips colour region, which are sparkly ----- the sparkle effect seen in many cattleya flowers (when illuminated by sunlight under certain conditions) - which the camera can't always pick up ----- although it does give a nice extra visual effect when seen with own eyes. Even the chartreuse coloured regions sparkle as well. When zooming close-enough (this image) ---- it's actually possible to see the 'white dot' sparkle in the chartreuse regions too. The 'crystalline' effect ---- is quite nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 29, 2021)

Isn't it a nice trait to observe in flowers?

During judging we often times take the flowers out to the sunlight (when applicable and if weather cooperates), and often we see these 'sparkles' of crystalline texture. It is actually the water structure within the cellular structure of the flowers.


----------



## tomp (Nov 29, 2021)

Taking a fine looking orchid out into natural sunlight when judging, often causes the colors to really pop and, if the texture is crystalline, the ” diamond dust” to really sparkle can often add a few points.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 29, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Isn't it a nice trait to observe in flowers?
> During judging we often times take the flowers out to the sunlight (when applicable and if weather cooperates), and often we see these 'sparkles' of crystalline texture. It is actually the water structure within the cellular structure of the flowers.



It is indeed a very nice trait to observe in flowers.

Thanks for mentioning the mechanism behind those sparkles! Very much appreciated here. I was certainly wondering for quite a while about what is behind the sparkle and glitter, and was eventually going to attempt to find out by asking (or looking around for details) - and kept forgetting to do that hahaha. I have a feeling that there will be significant numbers of orchid fans out there that didn't know what those sparkles are due to. Definitely appreciating your post. Very nice information. Thanks for mentioning that DLE!



tomp said:


> Taking a fine looking orchid out into natural sunlight when judging, often causes the colors to really pop and, if the texture is crystalline, the ” diamond dust” to really sparkle can often add a few points.



Love the 'diamond dust' description tomp!!!!! Nice one!


----------



## LO69 (Nov 29, 2021)

Beautiful show and very well grown plants!!!
I can add we have something in common...


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 29, 2021)

LO69 said:


> Beautiful show and very well grown plants!!!
> I can add we have something in common...



Thanks for posting that nice photo LO69! And for your very nice post. It's really nice in that other members are growing Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown as well. Wonderful results from this cross.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 30, 2021)

LO69 said:


> I can add we have something in common...



LO60 ----- also - if you upload more beautiful sets of photos of your orchid flowers later, then definitely looking forward to see a flower pic of that one too! I'm a fan of Rlc. MHB! Thanks!!!


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 30, 2021)

A couple of nice 1st of December 2021 pics - from tropical North Queensland.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 1, 2021)

This pic here is from a couple of years ago. Keeps reminding me of some sort of bowling ball with 'swirl art'. Once again - the colour pattern on the petals gives a slight blurry out-of-focus appearance - even though it's not really 'out-of-focus' in that region.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 3, 2021)

Adding one view from the other side - captured this morning.


----------

